# Birthday gift



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I made this today using all the "hardware" from Ikea - the vase, the blue glass shapes, and the tiny light. Cost was negligible and the whole thing was an original and easy way to resolve the predicament that every man faces - being out of ideas for his spouse's birthday gift.

The plants are Eichhornia crassipes (illegal in some states) and Phyllanthus fluitans.










--Nikolay


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey that looks like Water Hyacinth. I brought some to Cheryl's house in November. Is that where you got it? If it is the plant really looks great.  

Please be aware that:

NOTE: This plant cannot be shipped to Alabama, Arizona, California, Florida Louisana, Mississippi, South Carolina, South Dakota and Texas.:fear: 

Very Creative.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Bill,

Yes that is your plant. Or at least one if it's many babies. The plant didn't like it too much being 1/2 inch away from a hot lamp and little CO2.

Once I increased the CO2 the plant tripled in about 3 weeks.

I don't know if it will do well under that tiny halogen light. Some people told me they had the plant in a vase in the middle of the table with little light and it took a long time for it to die. I intent to swap the plant in the vase on the picture with a plant from the aquarium every few days. That way no plant dies and the vase will always look fresh.

Thank you for mentioning where the Eichhornia is illegal. I was wondering myself.

--Nikolay


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Niko - Just think You have an entire year to Kill that plant before you need to replace it.....

Anyway, I got that plant from my nephew in Illinois. He had the plant in his turtle tank but I understand the turtles have eaten his. I will have to send him this thread. He will get a kick out of it.

I understand that the reason the plant is not shipped to southern states is that if it gets into a pond or lake it will take over in very short order. The plant will not survive the northern winters so it can be shipped there without worries.

I know plant people often collect specimans *from* lakes and ponds but NEVER introduce new plants into a pond or lake. Might be a good reminder for all club members to mention periodically at the monthly meetings.

As for me, I'm getting my wife the usual.... a pouch of RED MAN for valantines day!!!!!


----------

